# 3 Things You Won’t Learn in Your Concealed Carry Class



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...you-wont-learn-in-your-concealed-carry-class/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

All good lessons.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I would agree with that.


----------

